
Ask HN: How fingerprints can be used as evidence? - finchisko
How fingerprints can be used as evidence when apple claims its touchid is only 1:50000 accurate?
======
Someone
1:50000 is not the probability that two fingerprints are identical, it’s the
probability that whatever features Apple’s TouchID extracts from a fingerprint
are identical.

Also, we accept way more noisy data as evidence, too. For example, blood group
data may be used to push a case “beyond reasonable doubt”

~~~
finchisko
Ok. So I wonder what's the probability when police is doing fingerprint test.
Is it way more?

